# Sig Sauer Overview, Introduction, Field Stripping and Function in HD Video



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

My apologies, posted wrong link the first time!

Here is an overview video on the Sig P226.


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

Amsdorf said:


> I really enjoy my Benelli M4, it is wonderful to operate and so easy to detail strip and reassemble. Here's an HD Video providing a historical overview of the M4 along with clear, easy to follow instructions on how to take them down, maintain them, and reassemble them.
> 
> Benelli M4 / M1014 Overview, Field Stripping, Maintenance and Reassembly - YouTube
> 
> [video] Benelli M4 / M1014 Overview, Field Stripping, Maintenance and Reassembly - YouTube[/video]


Ok so what does the Benelli have to do with a Sig?


----------

